# Favorite SyFy TV show/Is time travel possible?



## expo tort (Dec 11, 2012)

I like fringe and sanctuary. Also I'm in the dark. Enlighten me with your knowledge of theoretical physics.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 12, 2012)

I love Merlin! (Technically not Syfy original, but whatever!) Also, Firefly - I'm still mourning its cancellation.


----------



## Spn785 (Dec 12, 2012)

Pokeymeg said:


> I love Merlin! (Technically not Syfy original, but whatever!) Also, Firefly - I'm still mourning its cancellation.



I'm sad about Firefly too.

Also Time travel is not impossible (theoretically NOTHING is impossible you could walk up to a wall and go right through it), however if someone intentionally manages to travel through time, they would have just stumbled onto something. All humans perceive time as being linear, moving always forward from one moment to the next, but this is not the reality. We can mathematically show time as the fourth dimension (the first three are the spacial deminsions of length width and height), but we cannot accurately explain in words the reality of time.


----------



## srod (Dec 12, 2012)

speaking of time travel....
Doctor Who
Stargate 
Battlestar Galactica 



Also missing firefly


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 12, 2012)

Lexx, Farscape, Primordial, Doctor Who, Walking Dead, Merlin ...there are no natural laws which prevent time travel.


----------



## Nay (Dec 12, 2012)

I didn't know of Fringe and/or Sanctuary. Are they 2 different shows?
I love anything will Time Travel!


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 12, 2012)

I am a avid watcher of ghost hunters.


----------



## jeninak907 (Dec 12, 2012)

I LOVE Fringe we have been using tourent to down load all the seasons. Working on # 4 right now. We usually watch 2-3 episodes at a time. Its quite addicting.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 12, 2012)

I loved fringe for all of the seasons except for this last season  It's too far out there even for me.


----------



## BowandWalter (Dec 12, 2012)

Primeval is one of my favorites, I like how they deal with time travel.


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Dec 12, 2012)

I love fringe too but I agree this season isn't the best... I think Walter just isn't eccentric or happy enough. 

I also like firefly, and pretty much all the other syfy shows EXCEPT the ghost hunters shows which IMO ruined the channel. I prefer science channel ovet syfy since they play firefly, fringe, and myth busters


----------



## mira_kaylee (Dec 31, 2012)

Firefly is the best, hands down.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 31, 2012)

I love all the Star Treks. Are they SciFy? But TNG is my favorite.

Is Firefly the one that has the same actor as the guy in Castle?


----------



## mira_kaylee (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, Firefly is the one that has the same actor as the guy in Castle. Star Trek is good too


----------



## DeanS (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm in the middle of THE TWILIGHT ZONE MARATHON. Up right now? To Serve Man!


----------



## Tom (Dec 31, 2012)

What do I want? Time travel.

When do I want it? Irrelevant.


I "borrowed" this little tidbit from someone else. Didn't invent it.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 1, 2013)

So....if all of y'all had access to a Time Machine, how would y'all make use of it? 

Where and _when_ would y'all to go?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 1, 2013)

I love stories about the cowboy era, but would I want to live there? no thank you. There are too many mod cons that I've grown accustomed to.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 1, 2013)

emysemys said:


> I love stories about the cowboy era, but would I want to live there? no thank you. There are too many mod cons that I've grown accustomed to.



But how about a visit?


----------



## Tom (Jan 1, 2013)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> So....if all of y'all had access to a Time Machine, how would y'all make use of it?
> 
> Where and _when_ would y'all to go?



Oh, I could write VOLUMES about this...

First thing I would do is go back and right the wrongs I have committed in life. To "undo" the hurt that I have caused. The bonus would be that I get to keep the knowledge and experience gained by whatever happened, but the hurt I caused to others could be gone.

I've considered going back and "fixing" some of the major crimes of history, but who can say what the outcome of this tampering would be. It is unthinkable to NOT prevent something like Hitler's evil misdeed's, but what if assassinating a young Hitler led to someone even worse filling his shoes? I have very mixed emotions and thoughts about the potential good and harm that could be done by tampering with histories greatest atrocities.

Of course I would spend countless days and years exploring the natural world before humans came along and spoiled so many things.

I'd also go into the future and try to see what was to come. I would then try to prepare for such things for me and my family. In my mind, this small scale tampering, would be less harmful than something on a larger scale. Saving or helping the few individuals that matter most to me, would not necessarily have the same effect as preventing a monstrous public figure from murdering millions.

I think I might also become a bit of a "Time Vigilante". My new modified headline would instead read "Troubled Young Man Murdered While Trying To Forcibly Enter A School With Weapons In Hand And Malice In His Heart..." The article would read that the murderer of this young man seemed to disappear into thin air...

The potential is endless...


----------



## Neal (Jan 1, 2013)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> So....if all of y'all had access to a Time Machine, how would y'all make use of it?
> 
> Where and _when_ would y'all to go?



This could make for a good discussion.

Assuming I could go back and forth an infinite number of times, I would take all the money I had at the moment back with me to some point (maybe 10 years) and put it in some sort of investment account or play the stock market. Then when I got back to the present, I would take all my money again and do the same thing over and over again until I had all the money I need to live comfortably. Then I would do all the fun time travel stuff.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 1, 2013)

Tom said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > So....if all of y'all had access to a Time Machine, how would y'all make use of it?
> ...


----------



## Tom (Jan 1, 2013)

Neal said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > So....if all of y'all had access to a Time Machine, how would y'all make use of it?
> ...



Why not just go forward a few days, get the lotto numbers, come back and be done with it?




Terry Allan Hall said:


> *Now, you're talking! I've oftime fantasized about bowhunting for a T Rex or Smilodon (yes, I realize there are those who would take exception to this idea...sorry).
> 
> *


*

Trophy hunting would not be on my agenda, but to each his own. What I would love to do is take pictures and videos, observe their behavior and then come back and talk to Paleontologists about their deductively reasoned suppositions. How fun would THAT be?

OHHH!!!! And another thing. I would go back to 1965 and write THE book on how to properly raise tortoises. The whole pyramiding thing would NEVER have happened!!!! They would not have been fed dog food or iceberg lettuce... THey would all be hydrated...*


----------



## Neal (Jan 1, 2013)

No, I'm anti lottery. At least with my way it would be like working for the money right?

If not, my next defense would be that any sensible logic does not exist in fantasy.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 1, 2013)

Neal said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > So....if all of y'all had access to a Time Machine, how would y'all make use of it?
> ...



Remember back when a Krugerrand was $35 dollars (late 70s, for those who don't)? I'd pop back and put about $5K into those, at that price.

Today, that'd be worth approx. $274,429...now, go back, again, and this time, get $50K worth...you're now worth nearly $3M (minus the cost of creating tax shelters and such, 'cause paying too much income tax is morally questionable ), the interest on which would be plenty...I believe I could live happily on that, and leave some to my kids.

Yeah, I've given this some thought! 




Tom said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > *Now, you're talking! I've oftime fantasized about bowhunting for a T Rex or Smilodon (yes, I realize there are those who would take exception to this idea...sorry).*
> ...


----------



## Neal (Jan 1, 2013)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Remember back when a Krugerrand was $35 dollars (late 70s, for those who don't)? I'd pop back and put about $5K into those, at that price.
> 
> Today, that'd be worth approx. $274,429...now, go back, again, and this time, get $50K worth...you're now worth nearly $3M (minus the cost of creating tax shelters and such, 'cause paying too much income tax is morally questionable ), the interest on which would be plenty...I believe I could live happily on that, and leave some to my kids.
> 
> Yeah, I've given this some thought!



That's a good one. 

I was thinking along the lines of gold being less than $400 an ounce ten-ish years ago (although it's probably been cheaper at some other point in time). And today being worth about $1,600 an ounce. That ain't too bad either.


----------



## Tom (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't know fellas. The Powerball for a $150,000,000 just seems so much simpler...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 1, 2013)

Tom said:


> I don't know fellas. The Powerball for a $150,000,000 just seems so much simpler...



But, where's the fun in that?


----------



## thelub (Jan 1, 2013)

Firefly was the best SciFi show since the first Star Trek. How can you hate on a western space show?

Fringe is AWESOME but so back and forth its hard to keep track of even though I've been watching since the 1st episode. I think they've done the best out of any scifi TV show I've seen regarding time travel and alternate dimensions. I've heard Dr Who does an excellent job with it too but I haven't been able to watch it yet. SO many episodes!

As far as changing things in the past, I believe that all things have happened for a reason and if any of those changed it could likely be for the worse. Even if it made things BETTER we'd still be in trouble. Just like they said in the Matrix, too much good makes humans bad too. 

But I would probably try to go back and talk to the poor kids who thought shooting up schools was a good idea and try anything I could to convince them that there are better answers to their problems than taking innocent childrens lives.

Oh and I'd make sure I was on one of the airplanes that crashed into the World Trade Center on 9/11 and see if it was empty or actually full of people......but thats an entirely different subject that would heat up quickly


----------



## Tom (Jan 1, 2013)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know fellas. The Powerball for a $150,000,000 just seems so much simpler...
> ...



If you have to ask that question, you have obviously never been handed a check for $150,000,000! 




thelub said:


> But I would probably try to go back and talk to the poor kids who thought shooting up schools was a good idea and try anything I could to convince them that there are better answers to their problems than taking innocent childrens lives.



Somehow I don't think "talking" would be all that effective. Might even give them more ideas. But that's okay because if it didn't work, you could pull a "Groundhog Day" and just go back again and try a different technique.


----------



## mira_kaylee (Jan 2, 2013)

This is a tough one....I think that if I could go back in time then I would do quite a few things that would help out my family. Not financially. I can't really say that I would go back in time and assassinate anyone who had done some great wrong because, after all, it's not like other people who lived in that era hadn't already tried, what makes someone from now think that they would be more successful? I agree that I wouldn't be able to keep myself to do something small to give myself some money in the present. I want to go to college and I want my own place, and having a way to do that would be too tempting not to take. Nothing too huge, just enough to cover my basic expenses for a few months. I don't want to be rich, honestly....I would go inform the maker of Nyquil that his medicine is indeed not any variation of a cherry flavor whatsoever, and now that I think about it I believe that I would go try to talk some sense into the person who first came up with the USA PATRIOT Act. And if that failed then I'd find some other way of keeping it from being passed. Just for fun I might go tell Abraham Lincoln that in the future they theorize that he was a vampire hunter and that some of our generation actually believed it. See the look of pure disbelief on his face. I'd go find out what exactly happened to the settlers of Roanoke Island, and I'd go see Rome in it's prime. You see it illustrated in pictures, but a city like that, I'd want to see it back in those days at the peak of it's life, you know? Only for a few hours though, as I imagine that it was probably pretty smelly and dirty. If I was feeling really daring then I might go back and in the middle of the night give most of the men sailing from Europe to the America's a flu shot, along with some other things to give the American Indian's a fighting chance. Medicine and the like. I would say that I would try to warn innocent people of impending disasters like the BP Oil Spill and the bulldozing of that beach with all of the baby turtle eggs laid in it, but if I did I honestly don't imagine that anyone would take me seriously or care. I'd find some way to wipe the Aldabra Islands off of sea charts for ages to come, before anyone figured out that they were there and started kidnapping tortoises to eat on their voyages. I'd do a lot of things, now that I think about it....probably a few that I haven't thought of yet, as well lol.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 3, 2013)

Tom said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...



It is, indeed, true that I've never been handed a check for $150,000,000...but I'm certainly open to giving it a try! 

Then I could go back to the late '70s and get even more Kruggerands...what do you suppose might be the weight limit on a Time Machine, per trip?...


----------

